# Where to buy a pug puppy



## foxylady (18 Aug 2009)

Am not sure if this the right page to post this query but does anyone know of any pug breeders in and around the dublin area. I ahve tried googling same and not finding a lot of help


----------



## Purple (18 Aug 2009)

Have you called the Kennel Club? www.ikc.ie


----------



## mathepac (18 Aug 2009)

foxylady said:


> ... I ahve tried googling same and not finding a lot of help


There is a God!


----------



## Celtwytch (19 Aug 2009)

Take a look at www.donedeal.ie - we found one of our puppies using this.  Some pug puppies here: [broken link removed]


----------



## foxylady (19 Aug 2009)

Thanks


----------



## MandaC (19 Aug 2009)

Just be careful with the likes of done deal, girl across the road bought Cavalier King Charles...turned out to be a puppy farm, though she did not realise it at the time,   please do not support these people in any way


----------



## Ash 22 (20 Aug 2009)

You are right MandaC same thing happened people I know. Pups were advertised in done deal also.


----------



## Celtwytch (24 Aug 2009)

But not all done deal ads relate to puppy farms - don't let a few bad ones tarnish an otherwise useful service.  The puppy we found via this website came from a family home.  Using a bit of common sense when dealing with people who advertise on this site should help to differentiate between puppy farms and honest breeders.


----------



## z104 (24 Aug 2009)

Ah come on, go to an animal rescue centre and pick out a nice dog.
Don't be encouraging breeders when there are thousands of dogs out there looking for a good home. 

You might even get a Pug if you phone around to the different dog centres.

www.limerickanimalwelfare.com


----------



## Sherman (25 Aug 2009)

niallers said:


> ah come on, go to an animal rescue centre and pick out a nice dog.
> Don't be encouraging breeders when there are thousands of dogs out there looking for a good home.
> 
> You might even get a pug if you phone around to the different dog centres.
> ...


 
+1,000


----------



## foxylady (25 Aug 2009)

Niallers said:


> Ah come on, go to an animal rescue centre and pick out a nice dog.
> Don't be encouraging breeders when there are thousands of dogs out there looking for a good home.
> 
> You might even get a Pug if you phone around to the different dog centres.
> ...


 

 Thanks for that , am based in Dublin so will try some there.


----------



## Yoltan (25 Aug 2009)

MandaC said:


> Just be careful with the likes of done deal, girl across the road bought Cavalier King Charles...turned out to be a puppy farm, though she did not realise it at the time, please do not support these people in any way


 

Be very very careful buying dogs from any sites like these. Two reasons. There are certain sites (I am not saying done deal) that are full of well known scams where you fall in love with the cute little puppy and the seller says they need a certain amount of money to transport the puppy to you. The puppy doesn't exist and basically people are completely ripped off. This also happens when a dog is offered for adoption. 

Secondly be careful of just anyone breeding dogs and selling pups. Pugs are prone to various hereditary illnesses and unless the parents are clear you could very easily end up with a pug that could develop any sort of illness. This is very common with cavaliers where the poor things are bred with MVD (heart defect) and SM (nuerological problem). A certificate from a vet means NOTHING!!! Also do you know much about the breed? There are certain things you should be aware of before getting one. Eye problems, exercise intolerence etc.

Just for the record I have 2 cavs and a family member has a pug.


----------



## Yoltan (25 Aug 2009)

Niallers said:


> Ah come on, go to an animal rescue centre and pick out a nice dog.
> Don't be encouraging breeders when there are thousands of dogs out there looking for a good home.
> 
> You might even get a Pug if you phone around to the different dog centres.
> ...


 
I couldn't agree more. Both my cavs are rescues and are just adorable. Two family members paid a fortune for two pedigree dogs the same week I rescued my last one. The shelter where I got her was packed full of lovely dogs both pedigrees and cross-breeds.  

I can't say for definite but I'd say it would be difficult enough to find a pug in rescue. Well worth ringing around though. There's loads of shelters all over the country. I travelled from the midlands to Monaghan to get my last one. Worth it though!! 


Best of luck!


----------



## coolaboola (27 Aug 2009)

What Niallers and Sherman said x 1,000 

Loads and loads of mutts (and pedegriees) of all shapes, sizes breeds and ages looking for loving homes.   

If you have a loving home to offer a dog consider offering a homeless dog in one of the many rescues a home before buying from a breeders.   

1000s of unwanted dogs are put to sleep every year in Ireland.   You could give one of these a reprieve.  

Here's a link showing some of the dogs looking for homes in and around Dublin today:  [broken link removed]


----------



## sam h (27 Aug 2009)

I have a rescue & while I do advocate going this road, a word of caution.

We were told our dog had a lovely temperment, however the rescue had her placed with a single lady & all was fine.  She was not so tolerant of a house full of kids & was could be quite snappy, verging on agressive.  We don't know what she went through before we got her (she was found in a terrible state at 4 months old).

ALOT of patience (both from us & her) has us on the right track, but it was touch & go about whether we could keep her for a while.  I know all dogs are different & have their own personalities, but obviously a mistreated dog may carry alot of baggage.

I'd recommend, if possible, for the dog to "visit" your house so you can see how they might interact in you home.


----------



## Yoltan (27 Aug 2009)

sam h said:


> I have a rescue & while I do advocate going this road, a word of caution.
> 
> We were told our dog had a lovely temperment, however the rescue had her placed with a single lady & all was fine.  She was not so tolerant of a house full of kids & was could be quite snappy, verging on agressive.  We don't know what she went through before we got her (she was found in a terrible state at 4 months old).
> 
> ...




Have to disagree. A "visit" is no guarantee of how the dog will behave in the future. In fairness you need to be aware that a rescue dog can be very nervous. God knows what she was put through in the past and maybe a house full of kids was a bit too much for her to begin with. The last rescue we got has taken quite a while to settle in. She's still very nervous when she meets a lot of kids out walking and she even cowers at times depending on how she's approached. I certainly don't think you can blame the dog on this and I think it's up to the person adopting to be more aware of the overall situation.


----------

